#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Ask Me Anything (AMA) >  >  Privacy issues during partnerships

## Shamee

There are many ways to get partnership for start-ups in SriLanka if we have a nice idea. But is there any privacy and patent rights related issues while sharing our ideas with others while looking for partnerships? How to solve them if there are any?

----------


## Beacon

> There are many ways to get partnership for start-ups in SriLanka if we have a nice idea. But is there any privacy and patent rights related issues while sharing our ideas with others while looking for partnerships? How to solve them if there are any?


It's depends on your business model and partnership type! You can define all these disposable informations as a clause in your " Non-Disclosure Agreement" ( NDA) as well as if you are concern about the financial terms then put it in your term-sheet document! I would say, don't make it complicated because partnership business always has to rely on both parties mutual understanding and goodwill.

----------

